# Casting Silver Bullets



## kadriver (Oct 6, 2018)

I am planning a new video about silver bullets

Does anyone have any experience with this?

Thank you,

kadriver


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 6, 2018)

http://castboolits.gunloads.com/showthread.php?169302-Casting-Silver-Bullets-for-Werewolves

http://www.patriciabriggs.com/articles/silver/silverbullet5.shtml


----------



## kadriver (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks jimdoc. I found the answer to one question. Apparently an aluminum mold can't be used, it must be made of steel or iron.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/videos/silver-vs-lead-bullets


----------



## kadriver (Oct 7, 2018)

Those articles helped me, thank you. It's already been done so I'll move on to the next project.

kadriver


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2018)

kadriver said:


> Those articles helped me, thank you. It's already been done so I'll move on to the next project.
> 
> kadriver



Silver is cheap to play with! I've been meaning to do one of these just for the fun of trying it.
https://www.google.com/search?q=ant+hill+castings&num=30&client=firefox-b-1&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwitlPWMgvbdAhXMMd8KHZz6D2IQsAR6BAgAEAE&biw=1366&bih=632


----------



## rickbb (Oct 9, 2018)

kadriver said:


> Thanks jimdoc. I found the answer to one question. Apparently an aluminum mold can't be used, it must be made of steel or iron.




Yeah considering silver melts at temps several times that of aluminum. You'd get some badly deformed bullets if not dropped out on your toes when you pour it.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 9, 2018)

Do you have a werewolf infestation over there? 

Silver is too hard in raw form to accurately run through a rifled barrel without damaging it.


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 9, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Do you have a werewolf infestation over there?
> 
> Silver is too hard in raw form to accurately run through a rifled barrel without damaging it.



Ya think? It's the same hardness as copper, which is routinely used as jacketing, sometimes pretty thick on swaged bullets. 

Just buy a lyman bullet mould. They are usually cast iron. It's hard to cast a good bullet until the mould is warmed up quite a bit, that temp may go a bit higher using silver. May be better off casting a wax bullet then investing it and doing a vacuum cast if you want to make a nice bullet.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 10, 2018)

Not sure how that works Sno when I can scratch a copper bar far easier than a pure silver bar but that's one of the reasons they alloy silver for practical use. 

Maybe I'm getting hardness mixed up with something else?


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 10, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Not sure how that works Sno when I can scratch a copper bar far easier than a pure silver bar but that's one of the reasons they alloy silver for practical use.
> 
> Maybe I'm getting hardness mixed up with something else?



It's also one of the reasons they add copper to silver to make it more practical. But that's the case with all alloys...you get some pretty logically unexpected properties by playing with phase diagrams. 

In it's annealed state, silver has a mohs hardness of 2.5. Copper is 3.0. Rhodium is 6. Tungsten Carbide is in the 8-9 range.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 10, 2018)

You never know when you'll run into a werewolf.


----------



## cuchugold (Oct 11, 2018)

Woof.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 11, 2018)

goldsilverpro said:


> You never know when you'll run into a werewolf.



Yeah - I hadn't thought of that Chris. 

Opinions are varied on silver. Wikipedia says one thing and other people say other things. The guys I shoot with say it's about as accurate and practical as a suppository, and these guys make all their own ammo.


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 11, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Opinions are varied on silver. Wikipedia says one thing and other people say other things. The guys I shoot with say it's about as accurate and practical as a suppository, and these guys make all their own ammo.



Oh, there's no question that it's going to be difficult to make a GOOD bullet with silver. And when I say difficult, what I mean is you are better off starting out with silver barstock on a cnc lathe. The lead/tin/antinomy cast bullets of modern cast boolit shooting is just so simple in comparison, not to mention it's an alloy that costs $5 a pound when you are buying it new....so it's dirt cheap. 



goldsilverpro said:


> You never know when you'll run into a werewolf.



Not to pick a fight with a moderator...but there is the prerequisite full moon.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2018)

I thought werewolves were native to London! 
Aaoooooo
Werewolves of London! :mrgreen:


----------



## ARMCO (Oct 22, 2018)

goldsilverpro said:


> You never know when you'll run into a werewolf.



Not to pick a fight with a moderator...but there is the prerequisite full moon.[/quote]

Check with this guy. He’s got practical experience [emoji57]

https://youtu.be/OXi6Umu6pWg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

